# Who's coming with me?



## WiTT (Feb 9, 2005)

You may have seen this before but here it is again anyway.....

I am hereby officially tendering my resignation as an adult.
I have decided that I would like to accept the responsibilities of an 8-yr old
again.

I want to go to McDonalds and think
that its a 4* restaurant.

I want to sail sticks across a fresh mud puddle
and make a path with rocks and stones.

I want to think M&Ms are better than money 
because you can eat them.

I want to lie under a big oak tree and
run a lemonade stand with my friends on a hot summers
day.

I want to return to a time when life was simple;
when all you knew were colours, multiplication
tables and nursery rhymes, but that didn't bother
you because you didn't know what you didn't know
and you didnt care.

All you knew was to be happy because you
were blissfully unaware of all the things
that should make you worried or upset.

I want to think that the world is fair,
that everyone is honest and good.

I want to believe that anything is possible. I want
to be oblivious to the complexities of life and be
overly excited by the little things again.

I want to live simply again. I don't want my day
to consist of computer crashes, mountains of
paperwork, depressing news, how to survive more days
in the month than there is money in the bank, 
any kind of bill, gossip, illness, loss of a loved one.

I want to believe in the power of smiles,
hugs, a kind word, truth, justice, peace, dreams,
the imagination, mankind, and making angels in the snow.

So, here's my cheque book and my car keys,
my credit card bills and my 401K statements. I am
officially resigning from Adulthood.

And if you want to discuss it further, you'll have
to catch me first, because

"Tag!, you're it!"
[smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Save me a seat on that bus WiTT, ........................upstairs at the front or the big one at the back!


----------

